
Where our money goes, how much we earn, our profits, our challenges and so on - kawera
https://www.404ink.com/blog/money-money-money
======
maxxxxx
The Amazon costs are nuts. The producers get peanuts and the middleman most of
the profit.

~~~
CamelCaseName
I suspect Amazon's cost includes shipping costs.

In the US this would be $3.19 for EU fees see [0], and their referral fee
would be $1.35

Distributor costs would include advertising, which is not cheap, as well as
storage.

[0]
[https://sellercentral.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/external/GABBX6GZ...](https://sellercentral.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/external/GABBX6GZPA8MSZGW?language=en_GB&ref=efph_GABBX6GZPA8MSZGW_cont_201411300)

------
projectramo
Aren't their mailing costs involved in buying directly from the website?

And those Amazon costs are much higher than I would have thought.

------
dandare
Shameless plug: I visualized your budget

[https://www.sankey.app/?data=N4IgbgpgTiBcIGYQBoQAcCWEDOcDaoA...](https://www.sankey.app/?data=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)

